# Intersting things.......



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

This year is my first year doing farmers markets. I have learned so much and of course, I jumped into things a bit heavy and we do 5 markets a week. 

Anyway, at the first market we did in Seattle, I had an other beekeeper come up to me and tell me that I need to raise my prices substanually. I always thought my pricing was just right. I took his advise. I used to sell wild flower for 5 a pound, wild berry for 6 and fireweed for 7. For that market I rose the price to 7 a pound of wild flower and berry and 8 for fireweed. All flew off the shelf and the beekeeper came back and said "raise your prices more. I sell a 12 ounce jar for 10 bucks". I thought about it for a while and dicided to try it. I raised the price of the wild flower and berry honey to 8 a pound and 9 for fireweed. All flew off the shelf. Beekeeper comes back that day and says "you need to raise your prices more. Just trust me on this". So I thought about it and went to 10 bucks for wild flower and wild berry and 11 for fireweed. 

all flew off the shelf. Bottled more the next day, sold out. Bottled that night, sold out. did a market yesterday and brought more honey with me and only came back with 14 jars. 

I was amazed.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

I'm glad that worked out well for you. Here, you'd likely go back home with a truck full of honey and no customers at those price levels, but you never know! It took me time to develop a nice customer base through the local FM, now we get calls all the time at home for honey sales when FM is not in season. Many refused to buy initially, thinking our pricing structure was a bit high or some variety of reasons. I even had some people tell me that only store bought honey could be trusted! My first FM was almost the last - barely sold $20, while the folks with veggies were serving lines of customers. After a few times at FM, the containers sold very well and repeat customers showed up time again.

Also, every market is a little bit different and they are each like a little 'community' in their own right. You will develop relationships with other venders and that will pay dividends by referrals, etc.


----------



## oldenglish (Oct 22, 2008)

Chef Isaac said:


> This year is my first year doing farmers markets. I have learned so much and of course, I jumped into things a bit heavy and we do 5 markets a week.



At this rate you are going to be buying one sweet new ride 
Who was doing the selling, you or Angela


----------

